# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Great looking juice Dynamic Development

## MadRussian

Hi guys,what's your opinion? They look great.

----------


## Weegiebol

Taste the rainbow of fruit flavours! or was that skittles?? lol - nice packaging too

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks like candy  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

> Looks like candy


exactly
just got the feeling that stuff is not good , ,maybe is me i may be wrong, tooooo pretty for a juice,

----------


## MadRussian

> exactly
> just got the feeling that stuff is not good , ,maybe is me i may be wrong, tooooo pretty for a juice,


I hope that you are wrong, such a nice packaging cost money.It's not a cheap plastic.Plus they don't produce only steroids .
INOSINE F CONTRAINDICATIONS
To elderly patients with gout, blader stone disease, kidneys disease., and some others drugs.It makes me think that they are real.
Brothers, who tried these candies :Welcome:  ?

----------


## need2Bbig

umm they have their mailing addy clearly visable on the bottle... even big INTERNATIONAL companies dont put their address on their product. at leasst i dont think they do?

----------


## ajfina

MAD send me some so i can see it in person and try them  :Smilie: 
they look pretty cool
wondering if DBB got some info on thhis

----------


## Seajackal

Jellybeans look, the blue one looks like Pfizer's viagra tabs.

----------


## MadRussian

> MAD send me some so i can see it in person and try them 
> they look pretty cool
> wondering if DBB got some info on thhis


Bro, I haven't got them now :Frown:  I can't make a decision do I need them or not because everybody laugh at them :Haha:

----------


## Retabolil2

Yes looks OK but doesnt get much positive feedback here in Russia. 
All that crap made by Vadim Godlevskiy  :Smilie:  They say its being made somewhere in Mauritius  :Smilie:  LOL I dont like all those bullshit stories they tell to their customers to make them buy their products.
Actually its being made somewhere in Voronezh, also they call that brand human grade which is definitely NOT true. I`ve tried their dbol , its ok but tabs have shitty taste. I wouldnt trust that brand much.

----------


## Seajackal

Hey RET, my man...long time no show up huh? Thanks for the tips in this
brand bro, like I always say Spaciba! But Ia tebia liubliu to Anna Kournikova.
 :LOL:

----------


## Warrior

Damn - haven't seen Ret on here in awhile... still lookin' jacked in your avatar pic!

----------


## MadRussian

> Yes looks OK but doesnt get much positive feedback here in Russia. ...................................... also they call that brand human grade which is definitely true. i`ve tried their dbol, its ok but tabs have shitty taste. I wouldnt trust that brand much.


Thanks mate, but shitty taste is nothing if it works,especially when we talk about Oxandrolone and Anastrozole.Are they so good as Dianabol ?
С Наступающим Новым Годом

----------


## ajfina

> С Наступающим Новым Годом


que pinga tu estas diciendo hay?
got u  :Smilie:

----------


## MadRussian

> que pinga tu estas diciendo hay?
> got u


Let me guess,Spain? :7up:

----------


## ajfina

> Let me guess,Spain?


jeje nop no from spain, im latin but i live in the US

----------


## Seajackal

My man Aj te lo compreendo cabron! (Shiiit I always sound like Mexican).

----------


## ajfina

yes u sounded like mexican LOL (nothing wrong with it)

----------


## Seajackal

Let me try writing in Japanese, to see if this work..シージャッカル、最後の侍.

Can you guys see this in Japanese?

----------


## Warrior

> Let me try writing in Japanese, to see if this work..シージャッカル、最後の侍.
> 
> Can you guys see this in Japanese?



 :7up:  نعم شايفينها, تقدر تقرا هاي الجملة؟

----------


## Seajackal

Fvck Warrior can you read that?

----------


## ajfina

> Let me try writing in Japanese, to see if this work..シージャッカル、最後の侍.
> 
> Can you guys see this in Japanese?


I think u wrote that with ur pubic hairs  :LOL:  looks like abounch of it  :Haha:

----------


## Seajackal

I had that area shaved with those letters BTW  :LOL:

----------


## funbos

i heard that its work but i dont know because i dont use it 
 :Smilie:  i will buy some and test it on someone  :Big Grin:

----------


## omnipotent

eta gavno : D

----------

